# Is it normal for my fish to stop moving completely?



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

Earl is doing pretty well! He's really blossomed and become quite the character. I got home today and he was flaring at nothing, goofy fish. 

I've noticed that he'll go into what looks like a sleep stage for a really long time. His entire body stops moving.... gills, fins, everything. I've watched him for 5 minutes straight with him doing this and he just looks like a statue. 

Is this normal? Is he just sleeping, or what? If I gently tap the side of the tank he'll wake up and swim all over the place. I think he only does it when the water is completely still in the tank. I don't know. It is alarming! Is this normal?


----------



## Artarmon (Jan 25, 2010)

My new little man Mr Brightside seemed to do that for a while when I brought him home yesterday, he also had a bloaty belly so I was concerned for the worst. But the bloating went down overnight (methiks he ate like a pig at the pet store).
-grins-

I am not sure how normal the statue behaviour is D: I hope it isn't anything to worry about or I will hav a problem on my hands with my new fish.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What temp is the water? he could be cold.


----------



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know, we just got 14 inches of snow and I can't make the drive to get my real tank...he's in a 1.5 gallon with a light that heats the tank.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

put a heating pad on low on the back. that should help


----------

